# Fqhc



## dskicki (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm new to the FQHC. The place I work is inputting the location as office 11. I think it should be 50 FQHC. Please can anyone help me. I would also like to get more input on how claims should be sent to Medicare. I would appreciate any input. 
Thank You


----------



## AmandaM2153 (Feb 26, 2013)

I am newish to FQHC also, but we do bill w/an 11 for POS... 

Also for billing Medicare, our claims get split up - so any office visits or procedures get sent to Medicare A on a UB and then any labs get billed to Medicare B on a HCFA.

Hope it helped a little!!! Look at Medicare's website for FQHC and it has billing guidelines all spelled out!! It took me a lot of stumbling to find it, so if you need me to help you and try and find it again letme know!


----------



## airart (Feb 27, 2013)

*FQHC place of service code*

Place of service code for FQHC is 50.  Federally qualified health center - A facility located in a medically underserved area that provides Medicare beneficiaries preventive primary medical care under the general direction of a physician.

Please see chapter 9 of Medicare Claims Processing Manual - Rural Health Clinics /
Federally Qualified Health Centers

This will help you with most of your questions and give you a better understanding.  Here is the link.  Its in PDF so you will be able to print and save it for future reference.

http://www.hsagroup.net/images/Medicare_Claims_Processing_Manual.pdf


----------

